# Sending E-Mails from dynamic range IPs ... but how?

## Tazok

Hi people,

I'm using the latest qmail-1.03 (netqmail 1.06) from portage on my private mailserver (dynamic IP range from my ISP with dyndns).

Sending mail from a dynamic IP seems to be a pain in the a...

Many professional mailservers seem to be filtering out consumer IPs and I'm not even getting error messages from the mailer-daemon.

Until now I were using my ISP's mailserver as a smarthost, but they switched to smtp auth recently. Gentoo's qmail doesn't seem to be capable of routing to a smarthost with smtp auth (I am getting error messages on sending mails with smtp auth configured in smtproutes).

Now I can see 3 options:

1. Change MTA to a mail server supporting smtp auth for smarthosts

2. somehow getting qmail to work with a smarthost with smtp auth

3. somehow getting other MTAs to accept my mailserver without a smarthost

4. anything else?

I would be very thankful for any input.

Tazok

----------

## Anarcho

Your best choice will be to use a different MTA (qmail suffers from lots of problems, I've been a long-time qmail user...).

The second choice would be to copy the ebuild and include a patch to get smarthost with auth work.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Change MTA to a mail server supporting smtp auth for smarthosts
> 
> 

 

Postfix supports this without issue. Fairly painless to set up. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. somehow getting qmail to work with a smarthost with smtp auth
> 
> 

 

difficult, but possible. Requires out-of-tree patches, not written by DJB, ergo you lose the primary few advantages of qmail in the first place (e.g. simplicity of design, and security - neither of which are guaranteed with non-DJB patches to qmail)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. somehow getting other MTAs to accept my mailserver without a smarthost
> 
> 

 

not possible. So long as your IP is in a dynamic range, other hosts will refuse your e-mail.

----------

## PaulBredbury

Forward your emails to be sent through a "respectable" mailserver. E.g. in postfix's transport file, I use:

```
relayhost = [mail.messagingengine.com]:587
```

(Port 25 is blocked by my ISP).

----------

